# Boss Heavy Metal Pedal (HM-2)



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if its the same pedal as the Boss Metal Zone?


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

No, it's different.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's very different.... the hm-2 is very crunchy sounding with lots of low end while the mt-2 is very nu-metal with lots of mids and highs. I have an mt-2 now and have owned the hm-2 in the past.... they both have their place but... If I was trying to pick between one or the other... it would definetly be the metal zone. It's an awesome pedal!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got two Metal Zones and a HM-2. With a few little mods to remove some of the nasally mids, the Metal Zones are awesome pedals. I'd recommend one over an HM-2. I guess though it all depends on what type of distortion and sound you are looking for.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, what do L and H stand for?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Stands for low and high. Your tone. With a few tweaks the HM-2 can be a great pedal as well. So many good pedals so little time.


----------

